# What do you use for weather sites?



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I just heard on Trucking Bozo that Steve uses www.weatherstreet.com for some of his weather discussions on his show. One link in particular http://www.weatherstreet.com/Snowstorm.htm shows what it says. 
Right now they have one product that isn't working, but the rest of the site appears to be.

I personally use a mix of sites, including www.weathertap.com (pay site but worth it), www.weather.com, www.intellicast.com once in a while, and www.wunderground.com. I especially like www.wunderground.com/severe.asp since it gives a good look at the whole U.S.A.

Jason


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

Ambient Weather has a great program for your PC, no spyware, no ad's, just a simple program. You can get it for free at www.ambientweather.com/freedownload.html

I have an older pc at home dedicated to that with it's radar. You can set your alerts, and the data can be retrieved from local weather stations.

As for online, weather channel or underground.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I use weatherbug.com, johndee.com and of course weather.com


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

accuweather, weather underground, and my local news stations online.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

I use NOAA for the forecast. The forecast discussion (click on it in the tabs under the radar) is very interesting and it gives you the story behind the forecast. I use accuweather for the radar as it is more local (tighter area). Use the NOAA link below and type your ZIP in the box. I also use this as my homepage.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Durand&state=MI&site=DTX


----------



## BBailey (Feb 17, 2006)

I use NOAA, National Weather Service. The website is www.nws.noaa.gov Very accurate especially when you type in your zip code. It gives you all weather alerts for your area. Getting ready for some good snow here!!! payup


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Once again proving that a little effort from everyone is better than all the effort from one person! 
I haven't heard of johndee.com or the program that Ambient Weather has. Johndee.com was nice, and seemed to focus on the upper midwest. I couldn't get the ambient Weather program working, but that is likely a problem with this computer.

Any other places anyone?


----------

